# Erilaya's Journey



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

Well here I am.. Finally done being a chicken shiat and gonna start journaling.. helps to keep ya focused as well as some accountability.. ( crap , now I have to eat better! )
Having 6 children it is not easy to eat  right.. I have a cupboard that is just for me but somehow I end up forgetting to eat or when I finally do it is not what I should be because the time factor kills me... 

Well I have re-assed what I need to do and sat and had a long chat with Hubs.. who happened to make potato bacon chowder tonight ! argh! and told him that I really need his support.. I have  done so great thus far with adding muscle but hell what is the point when noone can see it unless I lean out.

So here I am.. Tomorrow is a new day to turn it all around right?? but of course it is. 

Off I go... 

Erilay'a


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

Congrats on getting serious!!!

Hopefully, with the hubby's support you'll be able to stick to it!  Maybe you could try what I've done... just make the kids eat what YOU eat and not the other way around.  I know it'd be a strecth with 6 kids but you never know 

Good luck!!!  I'll be watching


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

Monday  Sept 16th.

I am organzied and focused today,got all the kids( and hubs) out the door now..it is 8 a.m and I am blissfully alone until my meeting later.(11 a.m).

these are my first 3 meals of the day..since I have them prepped already.I have a meeting with a new client today so I had to have it ready to chow down.


Workout: ( 4.am to 6:35 a.m ) 1 hour on treadmill at 4 a.m.jogged most of it but did slow down at the end... and then an hour of weights. and 25 mins of pilates.hit the shower...

Monday meal #1 
1/2 cp of oatmeal 1/2 tsp of splenda on top
1cp cottage cheese .. 
32 oz of water
(+ supplements,vitamins and fiber )

Meal #2 
2 scoops of isopure protien in water,1.5tsp flax oil ( 32 ounces water minimum plus the 10 oz to wash down protien poweder UGUGUG)

Meal#3
6 oz of lean chicken (boiled) I weighed before cooking and preprepped them for the next 3 days in baggies.
2 cups uncooked spinach w/ 1tblspn of newmans italian dressing
1 grapefruit
flax oil


I will post the rest of today this evening .


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

Meal #4 is another protien shake but I used 2 tblspns of heavy cream adn 4 strawberries.. I was soo hungry..
1 tsp of flax oil

Meal #5 was homemade sauce using only fresh veggies and lean hamburg ( I even made the sauce itself with tomatos from my garden )heavy on the onions and garlic .
and homemade whole wheat pasta.
the kids had garlic bread w/cheese with thiers though.. 
( I usually end up feeding 10 people for dinner most nights.. my 6 kids.. Me.. and some of thier friends.. 

I had 1cp cooked pasta and 1/2 cp of sauce.


I have almost all my water in though.. on my 5th liter.


I feel soo.. PROUD! 



my left calf muscle is bothering like it constantly wants to charliehorse.I dunno its been real cold and rainy today.. I ran track and did hurdles in highschool and in the airforce so I tend to get a bit achy sometimes when its this kind of weather but not in my calves? ack I am gonna go sit inmy jacuzzi and soak  that should help me thinks.. If the kids don't konck every fice seconds that is..

they are all out Pogo sticking it on the veranda so I should have at least 25 mins LOL

Erilay'a


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> they are all out Pogo sticking it on the veranda so I should have at least 25 mins LOL


Pogo sticking on the veranda... 

too funny!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

It IS funny huh?? actually they are quite good.. my 12 yr old Paul-David can do it for 300 bounces without stopping.11 yr old Michael can do it for 280 and 10yr old Alex can do it for 200.my 10 yr old Daughter Ashley decided to rollerblade instead.. and 5 yr old Aislynn just was a spectator. LOL.. 17 yr old Mark of course sat and made comments LOL.. 

and I got to soak for an hour! yahooo.

Eri'


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

6 kids?  Wow, you've been busy! 
Just wanted to give you a big ! Great new goals! And I'm sure you're gonna reach 'em, seem to be a very determined lady!

Good luck,
NG


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

wow. you ran for an hour?
that's incredible! unless someone stuck a juicy steak to a pole and dangled it in front of me, I woldn't be able to run for that long!


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

An hour? Yuck.

I do good to do the elliptical trainer for 20min.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

Morning Eri
Any gal who can eat a literal 1 CUP of Pasta is my hero


----------



## craig777 (Sep 17, 2002)

I had a pogo stick when I was a kid, I could bounce forever w/o stopping. Now I wonder why. Oh to be a kid again with no cares.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

I hate the treadmill but.. its the only cardio I have at home.. I have a fullgym at home as well and my kickboxing equipment too. so on the day the weather is bad I do it at home.. I jogged it not ran!! LOL.. and I slowed down for the last 15 mins to what looked like joggin but I sure just looked like me flailing my arms around LOL I do the one hour 3 times a week. other times I do kickboxing for cardio.. or I spar with a good pal who is a boxer who decided last year NOT to turn pro... ( ug!!) 

I like to pogo.. I still give it a whirl !! GO ahead and try it craig,your never to old to pogo!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

but you still ran / jogged for an HOUR!
I'm with you, Fade. I never really go more than 20 -25 minutes on elliptical. First, I get whooped...and then bored...

Jeez, the sitting next to me brought in taco bell....the grease....oof.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

Horrific News.. my dear friends home burned down this afternoon.. they too are a large family with 5 kids . and have lost everything! its been so surreal to see them going through this we are helping as much as we can and are trying to get fundraising started and rounding up help to start rebuilding..( they were in hard times till The "dad" started to work with my Hubs but just started.. so they were behind in bills and did not renew thier home insurance that ran out in July.. DAMN!!! The mom had to pull two of the smallest children out a back window.. on top of losing everything thier two beloved Pets died.. 

it is just sooo very sad..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

hey-
Sorry to hear about your friends. You do truely have a huge heart to openly help as much as you do!
Hugs to you!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm truly saddened to here such a horrible tale.  My deepest sympathy goes out to them.  Thank goodness they have such good people like your family to help them out.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

Thank you so much.. I am just reeling from this occurance.. it really hits home ... they are staying with family but will stay with us on weekends to get a break from the confined space... we have lots of room and room for the kids to run and play too. 

Our friends are like Family.. and Ya GOTTA take care of Family.

I would hope others would come to my aide should such a disaster effect my loved ones .

Ug .. I should go to bed but I am way tooo wired.

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 18, 2002)

Workout:

30 mins Kickboxing.. and Legs.( first day of Phase II ) I sucked.. I just felt awkward... Jah! 

Meal 1
 1.5 scoops of protien in 12 oz soy milk with 4 peach slices
1.2 c of oatmeal
32 oz of water

Meal 2 
spinach salad with berry flavoured tofu in cubes
4 oz of chicken
1/2 cp of brown rice

Meal 3 
protien shake ( choclate mix with 6 oz water 6 oz skim milk)
1 grapefruit 

Meal 4
4 eggwhites ( hardboiled)
1cp of broccoli
4 almonds

Meal 5 
SF Jell-o
1.5 scops of protien powder in 6 oz of skim milk
2 slices tomato
4 slices of cucumber
2 slices of onion
chopped together with 2 tspns of ff dressing.


Not feeling up to "creating meals" today.. lots of stuff on my list to accomplish today.. 

oh and of course my 6liters of water... (yesterday I only got in 5 liters.. ug!)

Today is NEW day to turn it all around!!!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 18, 2002)

Very sorry to hear about your friends Eri   Hope everything works out, it will be hard for a while.

Good morning to you


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 18, 2002)

GOOD DAY to you as Well Craig.. it surely makes one appreciate ones own exsistance I tell ya.. I am actually on my way over to get insurance on two of my other properties I rent out..( I have had minimum coverage .. Time to change that )
and check all my fire alarms and extinguishers.. got to be a good landlord ya know...

How is your day going>?

smiles


----------



## Leslie (Sep 18, 2002)

Looking good Eri~cept the chocolate shake and grapefruit combo 

Sorry to hear about your friends. I cnanot imagine what that would be like. I hope they had some sort of ins. I am always driving myself crazy in the morning asking myself "Did I turn the stove/blowdryer off, did I lock the door" Its hard to imagine coming home to a burned down home and losing my doggies. Its so sad


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 18, 2002)

No they did not have insurance... their coverage ran out in Juy but since Kirby was in a dead end job with no money ( sales) he had to let it go Thinking," Hey I will re-up it when things pick up.. "

so.. we are trying to get creative and do fundraisers and raffles and donations etc to get them back into thier home.. it was devastating for them for sure.. Darlene is still in shock over it. poor woman. 

Thanks for the wishes I shall pass the thoughts on...

HEY .. I love Grapefruit.. and I only like it early in the day.. for some reason it makes me nauseas in the evening.. I dunno? 
so I had to throw it in there.. I will have Before my shake tho... 

smiles


----------



## craig777 (Sep 18, 2002)

My day is going good so far. I go to the doctor today to see what my MRI says about my knee.


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

It won't be good Craig. I can tell ya that. j/k 

Make ya nervous?

Eri, sorry about your friends. Remind tham that things workout.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 18, 2002)

Yep, can't get any more nervous


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

It'll be fine.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey Craig looking to see ify ou heard about your knee yet?? update when you can..

Also if ANYONE sees this.. WHY the Hell am I getting nauseas when I do my leg routine.. whats up with that??

UG


----------



## ZECH (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wow. you ran for an hour?
> that's incredible! unless someone stuck a juicy steak to a pole and dangled it in front of me, I woldn't be able to run for that long!



LOL! I wouldn't even do it for a steak! A bear would have to be chasing me!!

Hey Eri! Keep up the good work!
Sorry to hear about your friends! They are very lucky to have someone like you!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

today is not the best of days for making meals.. 

had 2 protien shakes ( cos their quick and easy) and will have a spinach and tofu salad for #3.. I have no clue as to 4 and 5  I will be on site for those meals so I am gonna have to either salad it or grab another shake.. we shall see how time runs.. Plus .. as sad as it is there is a survivor party tonight and the Gangs all going which means Horrible food.. pizza, chinese,and alcohol! frig!! I will stay strong tho and have something low carb or maybe Sugar free jell-o.. ug ..ah the Ribbing I get from them especially the other hubbies.... ( till I flex for the sorry fat asses!!)heehee..

anyway I got to jam..


----------



## craig777 (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Hey Craig looking to see ify ou heard about your knee yet?? update when you can..
> 
> Also if ANYONE sees this.. WHY the Hell am I getting nauseas when I do my leg routine.. whats up with that??
> ...



I posted the MRI report in my journal   You are going to have to slow down when I chase you now 

I would think you get nauseas because the legs take up a lot of oxygen when you work them out. My previous trainer had me taking in huge breaths to fill my lungs before each squat.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey Eri
On site? What is it you do for a living?
At the Survivor party- why don't ya get some steamed chicken and brocolli? YUMMY

Have fun sweetie


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

here are some pictures of my children.

this first one is Aislynn(5)  and  Ashley (10)
before a ballet recital...


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

This is my 10 yr old son Alex


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

My 10 yr old daughter ashley again... she is lovely..


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

My son Paul 12 yrs old


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

It is hard to get pictures of my 11 yr old son Mike.. but I will get some soon of him flexing he has the genetics to be a biggun..  but this is him drawing.. another great talent he posess'


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

Another one of Aislynn(5 yrs old) but as you can see she has BLUE eyes..


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

Here is one of my 3 legged Golden Lab ,Spencer.. he lost his leg 9 months ago in a snare trapping.. it was a horrific injury for him but he is doing good.. we are getting him a companion soon so he can hopefully loose some of the weight he has put on since the accident.. poor guy gets winded running down the drive way now.. He is only just turned 3 . 

He is my buddy though...


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

My oldest son Mark is NOT Conducive to photo-ops.. but I will have to dig around and find one LOL.. esepcially considering we rarely see him anyway anymore.. He recently moved to town.. ug ug ug.. but hey .. cannot smother them when they feel they are ready to fly on thier own.. he will be 18 in the near future.. sigh.. boys boys boys..


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey Eri
> On site? What is it you do for a living?
> At the Survivor party- why don't ya get some steamed chicken and brocolli? YUMMY
> ...



Great idea Leslie! I shall do that I am famished!!

I am a Landscape Architect.. I get to go to the "site" to oversee how things are progressing .. ( essentially I go on a lil tour with the foreman. LOL and nit-pick his efforts.. Hee Hee ) 

thankyou for the yummy idea.. boy is it time to eat yet? dang another 2 hours! darn.. LOL

smiles


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

Friday Sept. 20th.

YAWN.. did not get much sleep 5 yr old came home last night sick.. and was miserable all night.. 3 of the older kids have it too but are well enough to continue on to school... but the lil one will stay home today hence I will be home all day.. can we say nap.

My legs are still screamin everytime I move so  I guess I worked out properly.. yahooo.. 2 days later and I am still saying ouch ouch ouch when I move.. oh and don't even ask me about stairs... 


Meals today will be fly by nights but they will be on track..but I have to hit the grocery store.. and the healthfood store. so meals one and two will be protien shakes.

 will have to do my workout after the kids go to bed tonight.. sigh.. I hate days when my schedule gets totally thrown off.. ug .

onward I go.....................


----------



## craig777 (Sep 20, 2002)

Eri,

Your kids are precious. I wish that I had a little girl, or maybe it is best that I don't cause she would be daddy's little girl.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

Aw thanks bunches Craig! Yeah.. the girls are coddled around.. lil miss prims... thier brothers watch over them diligently.. especially the 4 boys over thier 10 yr old sister who already gets attention at school .. It is soo cute to see them walk into school together .. three of her brothers flanking her.. and her oldest brother watching over all of them before he walks on to his school.. its too adorable. ( Yes I have followed them the first few days to "make sure" )
Girls are a joy but I have to say  that boys are sooo much easier.. at least for me..


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 20, 2002)

he he ... your children are real dolls.  You're going to have some very interesting bf/gf stories from them I'm sure!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 21, 2002)

Well I started using W8 womens diet from the nutrition section today.. I tend to do better with tutalage and guidance..

I am doing upperbody today. ( have to do an evening workout as I was up again through the night with the sicky ones... and was just too tired at 6 a.m to get up and do it.. ug as I sit here and yawn and type with my eyes closed.. . my legs are starting lighten up again and not hurt except for stairs.. LOL.

Trying to convince Hubs we need a exercise bike in the house.. something HE can use too.. I figure it will take a few more months maybe before christmas 

anyway.. today is a overcast  dark day... about to rain.. sigh.. I  always feel tired when its like that.. 

so off I go to try and corral the kiddies.. thier are 10 of them in my house today.. but luckily only three will be home tonight .. YAY>


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey you!
"tour with the foreman"

You tour four men? Damn girl...no wonder your hubby is always tired...you WEAR him out!

Are the kids feeling any better?
Are you good to go? How 'bout them legs? I had a crappy work out with legs the other night, but mione are sore too....man, I need a hot tub!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey!
You STILL haven't CUM here yet!
Hou do have cute kids!
1ashle.jpg
she's gonna be breaking hearts in a few short years!

Hope you are doing great!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

QUICK update on my diary.. Life is La Vida Loca at present but I should be back on schedule where I can post more again by Wednesday..

Lost 3 lbs in the last 10 days! yay and I think I put more definition on my legs! even more of a yay.. I can really see my quads when I walk in heels now without flexing! 

so I am still doing  W8's cutting diet..seems to be working..  

usually it takes FOREVER TO LEAN out after I bulked up.. this is getting to be so much more fun.. I know by February it will be ROCKIN>. ( My trip to the carribean ) 

so I am still on track with my workouts and my eating ..Just got an exericse bike on Saturday. so I can change up my cardio at home from the treadmill yay!!! got in 10 miles on saturday.

Butterfly and Nikegurl I am still doing my leg days I have to post that in our other journal...ug ug ug sorry for the delay..

well off to go have a protien shake I am starving today...

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

pssssst, hey sweetie!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

you do your cardio at home? I cannot. I think if I had the eqipment at home, they'd become clothes racks...

10 miles? Wahoo! You go girl!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> pssssst, hey sweetie!





yes dear? how are you handsome?

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you do your cardio at home? I cannot. I think if I had the eqipment at home, they'd become clothes racks...
> 
> 10 miles? Wahoo! You go girl!




yes i do mine at home i go in to the gym for leg day and if i get a chance at any other time of the week but its rare.. so I have a full gym at home. 

smiles.. clothes rack huh.. i can think of another usage as well.


care to think on it.

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

"care to think on it."
***you wanna 'think' on the equipment??? My dear...I have other ideas...
I'm a man of action, babe!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

I see today you are indeed that.. actionman.. .. yowzah!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

I, uh...had a good night last night....even got the most awsome compliment this morning via e-mail....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> yes dear? how are you handsome?
> 
> Eri'



quite well .. and you?  I've been reading some posts about you having some late evening ... and very entertaining evening at that!  he he ... I can only assume what kind of entertaining evenings you're having ...


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

yes ..lately its been good (not with hubs ,in that way) but good everywhere else.. hee hee.. ya know what i am saying.. anyway.. I have been enjoying myself and just riding the wave..way too much seriousness around of late and i needed to let it out!!!

huggles

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

go wyld girl GO!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> yes ..lately its been good (not with hubs ,in that way) but good everywhere else.. hee hee.. ya know what i am saying.. anyway.. I have been enjoying myself and just riding the wave..way too much seriousness around of late and i needed to let it out!!!
> 
> huggles
> ...



I'm hearing that loud and clear! 

Things are starting to pick up here as well _in that way_... * giggle *


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

how 'bout that. eri is 'getting some' and all our sex lives are picking up! She needs to do the 'horizontal mambo' more often!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 1, 2002)

Well now.. Today as leg day.. gonna have to do it this evening.. after the kiddos hit bed.. 

Looking for a puppy to be a companion to my dog who had a vet appt this morning.. put on 15 lbs .. since last appt and since his amputation 25 lbs total! damn! a golden lab at 135 lbs! sheesh.. so we are looking for a choco lab or golden lab or Golden retriever pup to be a life companion for him to help him be more INTO life.. 

My Nutrition.. FRIG! suxed today.. I had a protien shake.2scoops egg n whey. with skim milk .
2 tsp of flax oil ( nasty!)

then all I had was a piece of WWbread w/tblspn of NPB

and lots o water.. 

that is it and it is almost 4 p.m here.. what to do what to do.. I am gonna be starving tonight but I don't wanna eat the bad stuff and night is my worst time to give in!!! and I am supposed to go the movies I am taking celery and carrot sticks with me so that should help.

I think I will make a protien shake with water and some more flax though before I go out.. considering I will have NO time between now and then to cook a meal.. sigh.


TODAY IS TOO RUSHED!just need 3 more hours in it..27 hour day.. I could get it all in then.

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

hey, my food is sucking today too. Inthink I'm fighting off a cold, and am just not hungy...much to the disbelief of my co-workers..


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 2, 2002)

Alright I have the days menu plan worked out.. went shopping last night LOL.. still doing W8's cutting plan.. I am thinking of adding 1/4 cp of pumpkin into my protien shake today .. hmm . variety??

today is upper body weights .. shoulders. bi's  and tri's and chest.. I don't think I will get in my tri's on Friday so I am doing them today.. also cardio this morning.. and again tonight.. I am gonna do kickboxing today and then the bike at night. 

I did legs yesterday and while they had that burning  Yes you did good all yesterday evening.. today I barely feel anything.. so I guess maybe I ned to increase the weight a little bit.. 
Hubs has noticed the muscl;e development ( his actual words were..Gee hon I did not thinkyour legs could get any bigger??" my response...," umm gee thanks honeybunny sweetiepie... " ug actually ihave lost .5 inches on my thighs as they tighten up and the muscle is replacing some more chub LOL.. and he says they are getting bigger?? ug .. I guessin comparison to his.. hee hee alright I won't go there...BUT I could!

I have to write a Motivational Speech about Partnerships to present next week ,so .. I am dealing with writers block.. hee hee.. but still I should be able to get it done by the weekend.. Wish me Good  powerful projection wording thoughts..LOL...

Trying to get all my water in...that is a challenge lately for some reason.. usually I can get it in no probs.. 

We are thinking of going to Brazil for Vacation.. Rio De Janerio. I am maybe swaying for Argentina... but.. we will check them all out.. That is in February..but got to start planning now.. 


Time to start the day.. I am at home today YAY!! Housecleaning day.. o thrills.. 

Smiles

Erilay'a


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 3, 2002)

Okay yesterday was the worst day of my life to date.. well to revise that...in the last 2 years to date...

I did something i was horribly asshamed of.. I  lost my temper with Hubs adn got physical over it.. not proud  at all and I did catch myself just as soon as I did but I had already put him to the wall.. he was a true gentlemen and only  put his hands up for deflection.. though I am still wondering how I have bruises on my legs ? I spun around and went to the bathroom and banged the wall and screamed for a few minutes.. ( I used to have a real bad temper.. but have not laid a hand on another human being since I was 19 [a girl in a club ug ug ug ] and I never discipline my kids with force either. so for me to have snapped I must really be stressed further and deeper than I thought.. However on the flip side of the coin Hubs and i did manage to talk it out after my initial meltdown and came to some solutions to recitfy the current problem.. Aside note is that I just really have never had a reltationship that lasted this long.. in the sense of living together and I have a tendency to RUN when things get bad.. and start over.. but I am putting the effort in and Hubs is soo patient with me. I am amazed at his self control and his compassion to understand me and my chaotic mind .. 

Todays workout was great.( at 5 a.m). have not gotten in cardio though but I shall tonight . I will do the bike while survivior is on.. Hubs HAS to watch that show.. ug ug ug .. but its alone time with him .. so I watch it too. 

I have felt drained so  I took today off and slept.. from 9 to 2p.m its almost 3 now.. 

My nurtrition is doing real well I am not getting my meals in every 3-4 hours but I am getting close .. and thier content is really doing great.. I have turned down every treat hubs brings home and eats.. that is hard to do.. especially at night.  Thank goodness I love veggies. 

I have to get the houseclean and some homemade amish sweet bread made by bedtime so I had best get cracking.

off I go..


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 4, 2002)

AHH FRIDAY!! 

DOING great .. Feeling Renewed and just motivated to get where I am desiring.. 

Kids were cranky.. ug 

Hubs is off to work ...
I have the house to myself! oh yes!!

Gonna go do a lil self pleasure and then a nap!!

I have my meals all planned out for the day..

my workout is done

did. back,abs and cardio today..
I got in 2 miles on the bike last night early in the evening.
and 2 miles this morning.. using HIIT. 

I sooo want to be RIPPED by FEBRAURY.. keeping my eye on the prize!!

till laters...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

Eri darlin', what's special about the February date?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 4, 2002)

GOING TO BRAZIL!!! and in MAY is my FIRST solo Adventure Race!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

Excellent!!  Solo adventure race ... where does that take place?  

We just got an email about a resort in Mexico that is all nude.  The resort ... the disco ... the beach!  We're going to discuss it tonight for about 14 seconds and then put our deposit down.    It's the first week of May!  Wee Hoo!  As much fun as we had in Jamacia, this will cost us half the price and we have a better beach.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 4, 2002)

ahh now that sounds fun.. we are gonna go with a another couple ( wink ya know what I am saying..LOL) to Rio De Janerio

we may change it but tentatively that is the spot for sport this year.hee hee

hey email me the resort I wanna check it out!

smiles

the race is here on the island its amongst the first to start of the season of adventure racing in eastern canada.. its the Red Cross Relay.. 56 km's 

I have been on the cover of the paper for rescuing people in distress as part of the medical team I wanna be on it for WINNING my division!!!!
lol


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

email on it's way ...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

let me know what you think about this resort!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 4, 2002)

I certainly shall do so!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

Hey Eri!
Damn, you poor thing. Sounds as if ya had a rough last couple days. Glad you and hubs got things cleared up! 
I'll PM you later.
Hey NT...what's this resort? Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Well it is Oct 8th

Leg day! I hate leg day and yet I wait all week for it to come again! I am nutz!
SO GOT THAT IN!
and mylegs feel like wobbly noodles lol.. when I do lying leg curls i laugh all the way through them.. it tickles insanely .. what is up with that??

I am feeling down today tho.. I am soo fuqqing FAT! fuq fuq fuq! 
I am not losing much scale weight.. and my measurements are moving .. it sux SUX SUX SUX.. I have the slowest metabolism on earth! I just don't seem to be repsonding well to anything at present.. I dunno. maybe its just an off week but I will have to sit down tongiht and AGAIN try to figure out what I am doing wrong.. I stink at the diet part .. I never can figure out how much of what I need to so I lean out. .. DAMN! I feel as tho I am hittin my head against a wall.. FUQ!


sigh.. I need a good vacation.. sigh.. I had so hoped to wear this teeny tiny outfit on my anniversary on Saturday night but that is not happening tried it on today and it just does not look right .. still lumpy! WHY is my waist not DOING ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

okay I am done but I had to get it out.. what better palce than in my journal! ug ug ug..

I am off to hit the treadmill for an hour of fun cardio.

sigh

Thankgod tomorrow is a new day....


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

Well Well Well.. Is is October 9th already DAMN! 

I now it may sound silly to all you Fabulous hard bodies out there but I have to  pictures of two women that inspire me.. I will post them here as I look at these everyday to help me Psuh Forward.. 


Yesterday I really rocked with my leg workout and usually I don't feel real sore till the next evening but it is only just after 8 a.ma nd I feeling it !! yahoo.. from my calves to my ribs! 

I helped 3 of my sons out with thier weights last night too worked on thier form and got them going.. they love it! Although my 12 yr old is doing a lil R&R in his room for some bad alnguage he displayed at a sibling.. ( as a parent I never use vulgarity around my kids. I don't even slip.. and I expect them to express thier anger and or frustration in other ways as well..not thru basal ignorant language... so he missed his work out. argh... 

Nutrition I am at a loss on what to do.. I suppose until I figure something out that will actually help me LEAN out I will stick to what I am doing which is following the plan I got out of the nutrition section..

I have alot ot accomplish today so I will write more later..

aww Hubby came home last night with a lil lingerie bag for me.. 

he  went out and picked me up a new sexy bra and panty set.. how sweet.. of course he asked if I would try it on for him too.. hmm ulterior motives.. lol but that is cool I went up put it on and stood at the top of the stairs and called him.. "OH Honey". he came over.. and drooled and said "come down here.". I played coy and said .. "unh ugh ,I am off ot bed.. goodnight" wink .. ( thinking he would come up after me.. sigh....... NOPE .. he went and finished watching ,We were soldiers ...instead.. that is fine..but men boggle my brain, no wonder I like women too.... 

Hopefully this weekend My playmate friends will go out with me.. I miss Jacks and Jay.. they umm love to play with me.. its been weeks since I have "hung" out with them.. yahoo .

till laters...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

this is the other pic/melissa coates


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

One more of melissa


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 12, 2002)

I did not do ANYTHING TODAY!! cos its my anniversary LOL.. hee hee

going out to partay my ass off tonight.. yahoo.. oh yeah Hubs is coming too..lol.. hee hee. He is sooo tolerant of ME and multifaceted self.. awww..

smiles everyone

October 12th ROCKS!!

its also my best chidhood friends birthday! VERONICA. she is 33 years old today! 

be well

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Eri!
How was your anniversary? Have a great time?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 15, 2002)

I FEEL LIKE SHIAT TODAY!! and Unloved.. and FAT!! 


sigh.. 

Erilay'a


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 15, 2002)

GONNA GO CRAWL UNDER MY ROCK FOR A WHILE......

E.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

I've gota story coming for you...maybe done by this weekend...It will cheer you up...guaranted!
remember that first part I wrote to you the other day...I FOUND it. And have been working with it....think you'll like it, nay, you'll loveit.
So chin up, kid!
tomorrow is 'humpday' and HAS to be a good day, right!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

Hope you are feeling better today!

How was the anniversary???


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 17, 2002)

My 11 yr old son.. who is 5'5 and weighs in at 125 gets up this morning has breakfast and then of course ten minutes later stands grazing at the fridge with the door open..gaping .. 
This is our conversation.. 

I say," Mike.. you just had breakfast like ..10 mins ago.. " he says," yah but I am hungry still.. " I say.. "How can that be?" he says," Mom did I ever tell you have a small world inside my head.. if I don't feed it.. all those lil people die.. afterall they are my brain cells.. " I say, "okay Mike you and your brain colony win.. This time.. " and he dives into the fridge to quench his need... afterall who wants to be responsible for the death of millions?? ( braincells that is.. ) 

ROFLMAO!!! 

how can I say no to that co-ercion..He could be a Negotiator! 

ha ha ha ha 

I loved it.. 

wanted to share.. 



Got my water in 

Did my workout today.. triceps.. back and abs. OUCH.

cardio was a latin rythms video

ate fairly well.

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

Good morning Eri!
Mike? Hey...great name for a boy! He seems to have a good head on his shoulders...the force seems to run strong ion that one....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Hungry 10 mins later... sounds like a typical growing teenage boy to me


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 18, 2002)

Here is  2 pics of his development so far.. he has been using weights only 2 months but he does alot of skateboarding and such too. and pushups and crucnhes and pullups.. I wish you could see the detail better than this it does him no justice..And i could not get him to smile.. it was O GOD MAHHHH!!!!! not the camera again..sheesh ..hee hee..


Michael is11yrs old.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

hey you!
proud momma showin off...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

What a cutie!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 18, 2002)

Thankyou SO much B and Burner.. I appreciate you taking the time to come in my journal thang and take a looksy at my boy.. I have 4 sons but only this one seems interested in the bodybuilding so far.. the others mainly wanna screw around when we all train together ( so far) 

Here is the other pic I forgot to put up. 

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

I can/will pronalize anyone's journal, give 1/2 the chance...especially YOURS....


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 18, 2002)

O NO Doubt babes.. did ya see his second pic??


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

His bi's and shoulders look nice


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> O NO Doubt babes.. did ya see his second pic??



sorry, hon...you realize how much grief I'd take from a room full of guys if I were opening up a picture of a young boy?

"Ok, Mike..sure you're not a homosexual..."


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 18, 2002)

that is my son.. not some young boy.. and since your my friend I don't think its a big deal.. I won't tell. ( I will kee[p it just in here LOL)

but if your phobic honey I suppose I can try to understand,... sigh.. 

LOL

sorry bout the troubles at the club the other night.. hope you get that sammich you want!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

don't be silly. I have no problem with it...it's just the clowns I work with....

I can't have the sammich I want...you're not here...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 22, 2002)

I dunno if anyone notices my absence (  fishing for hello's??) 

I have a crazy workload suddenly AND prepping for my halloween party at my house on Saturday! and the kids have one for the 30th as well. also I am redoing my kitchen I have a thing for painting.. I love painting over everything.. and I am making it look like a country garden wit a bit of distressed look to it.. it will take a few weeks but I have started and it took 12 hours yesterday to paint the counters.. I still have loads of  hand painting to do but that is next week after the counters cure for 5 days! they will be dry enough for the party tho. I have cupboards for today to do.. I am using exterior paint so that dries SO slow.. and stinks! but too cold to do it outside! high of 7 celsius today.. then I have decorating the poch and the house.. finding somewhere for all 6 kids to stay overnight as no one will take on all 6 .. unless its a med emergency ug ug ug  so that is a high priority..

However I have done real well eating wise this week past and so far this week as well as my work outs are good. so that is a plus! that although I am a busy bee  I am still taking care of me!! 

anyway I shall be back in the swing Nov 1 where I can write in everyday my meals and workouts.. 

Smiles

Erilay'a


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! Hi, ERI! 

You liketo paint? my house could use a fresh coat...wanna come over and take care of that? Iam sure I could find some sort of suitable payment plan...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 23, 2002)

HI BABY HI BABY HI BABY>.. ack I don't have time to type that much..lol.. but hmmmmmmm  I umm like to be paid upfront.. so umm no need for a plan just action baby!! smiles

off to paint I go...

Eri


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

"ack I don't have time to type that much..lol"
***this is just a little demonstration of what I can accomplish with ym fingers...

upfront, in back, on the side, how ever you like your payment plan..I can accommodate!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

hey, um...you haven't posted in a while, dear....


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 4, 2002)

PUTER TIME HAS BEEN CUT !! ug ug ug.. I just don't seem to have time of late but.. I hope to get on board here real soon so I can post about my accomplishments of late i have been kicking in high gear! LOL

thanks for noticing Burner .. I appreciate someone comes in here.. LOL

thanks again my friend

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2002)

time has been cut ... what the heck?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 8, 2002)

BACK ON TRACK!!!


TODAY IS A NEW DAY TO TURN IT ALL AROUND>..


I am revamping my EVERYTHING IN LIFE!!! YAHOOO>..


I am reading up on some info and will start posting my melas daily as well as my workouts daily.. I MADE time in my schedule to get online in the morning before anyone else is up so I can get it done and accomplished.. its only possible if you want it badly enough and I have found I DO want it!!

I got a pressie last night.. A BIRD ( okay its a budgie BUT I love them I love how they sing.. !! He was going to be given to the  humane society so I took him.. well Hubs gothim as a surprise..we saw him in the paper and his name is BEN.. ( Ben Affleck ya know! ) I will get him a J-lo soon.. so he has his partner.. hee hee anyway now I have 9 cats 1 dog ( still looking for a puppy companion for him ) 1 scorpion. 10 crickets,and a Budgie! whoo hoooo.. 


Kids are making me batty a bit lately but I am trying to get them into their schedules and they are not very motivated of late..oye that is a toughie.

Off to go read some more journals so I can get my groove on on Monday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Eri'....here's what you're looking for doll --


1. Cardio -- 4 times per week. 45 minutes, moderate intensity. One gram of Liquid L-carnatine 1/2 hour before.

2. Food -- high protein, low fat moderate carbs (W8 isn't going to like this!)

You MUST cycle your carbs. Its a three day rotation: high carb, low carb, no carb.

What types of carbs are allowed? You already know: veggies, oatmeal, potatoes, yams, brown rice, not much else. 

Protein sources: lean beef, chicken, tuna, fish, ostrich, lean pork, egg whites, buffalo, turkey.

Meals -- 6 per day

Rules:
-- each meal must have AT LEAST 25-30 g protein from the above sources EVERY DAY
-- no carb days -- foods only from the protein list all meals.
-- low carb days -- in addition to above, meals 1-3 can have 30-50 g of carbs from the carb list
-- highcarb days -- meals 1, 3, and 5 AS MUCH carbs as you want (as long as you get enough protein), meals 2 and 4, 30 g of carbs.

Though I didn't do this back then, I'd add 1 tsp of flax in the morning and one at night. Take 10 g glutamine after you workout. Remove all bars and RTDs. No sauces, condiments, etc except salt, soy sauce and mustard.

Its bland but it works. Do this for six weeks and it will rip you up. Continue to lift hard and heavy and over 6 weeks you should not lose any muscle. I'd like to reevaluate it then. I'd also like to check in an see how its going. If you do this hard core and post (or PM) weekly or biweekly pics we can see the progress.

I know DPW8 won't approve (not enough fat) but I have been paying attention to how your body reacts for a while and I believe this will work. But we need to monitor closely and keep tabs. Oh yeah, keep the water content high!

Let me know if you want to try this.

Please keep in mind this is not a permanent or long term diet, it is extreme, but has twice worked well for me. If something doesn't make sense let me know.


__________________


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 8, 2002)

THANKYOU FITGIRL!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Eri'! 

Aww, just saw your kids! They're adorable! The 10 year old girl is a hottie already!! 
Your work situation sounds so great (read in Burners journal..  )! I would love that kind of flexibility! Definately something to strive for.. I'm starting up my own thing as well now that I'm becoming a PT!  I hope that is the first step to something great.. Still don't know what to study on the university.. hmm, maybe I can combine PT with some degree..  
Oops, look at me planning my life in YOUR journal..  Sorry about that! 

I just want to wish you a WONDERFUL weekend! Take care! 

Jen


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> I got a pressie last night.. A BIRD ( okay its a budgie BUT I love them I love how they sing.. !! He was going to be given to the  humane society so I took him.. well Hubs gothim as a surprise..we saw him in the paper and his name is BEN.. ( Ben Affleck ya know! ) I will get him a J-lo soon.. so he has his partner..



 I just read that part! You are so funny! Ben and J-Lo!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 8, 2002)

HI NG!!

you will shine as a PT!! Way to go for it!.. yes my work situation is good and I tend to have loads of pals that love to offer thier space or thier ideas or time etc.. so I am gifted in that respect. 
it is great for when you have kiddies.. 

Next year I am opening a gallery( I already of loads of artwork for it from some well recognized artists wahoo..)  and tea room in an old old lil church about 7km's from my house  it is yellow and white.. very tiny but perfect for what I want we are working on trying to buy it but  negotiations suck LOL.. anyway I will get it eventually tho I always win in the end..

You can life plan all you wanna in here. I love reading it and it is really nice to have some company in here as well!

Yes my daughter is already a boy magnet.. even the 14 yr olds are showing up to hang out with her brothers who are 10,11,12 years old..LOL.. oye vay!the littlest one is not far behind me thinks either.... 

Thanks again for dropping in and you have a spectacular weekend ahead as well..

onward we go........


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hiya eri!
gon a have to start keeping the eye on the young one already, eh?

I do not remember you wanting to open a gellery? Must have missed that somewhere....Definately have to swing up sometime for some...pieces...


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 11, 2002)

Okay well today is Monday.. I am starting a new program..

Later today I will post my food and my workout.. I have to dash right now.. all the kids are home as is hubby and I mommy duty..

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

family day!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 11, 2002)

That is exactly what we call it. LOL .. 

smiles


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

any plans for this day? Giong anywhere?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Eri'....here's what you're looking for doll --
> 
> 
> ...



Um, FG, if you are going to quote me, shouldn't you at least say so?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 11, 2002)

Well I knew it was you..TP.( the above forementioned guidance). and I did my homework..  and read as much as I could .. so I start on it today..  I am not sure if I will get the proper amounts in the beginning but I am gonna try.. cos I am not sure of how much of each thing I should eat like.. What a serving would be and I have to still get out to town to get a scale to wiegh my foods.. but I am gonna measure it out in cups etc for now.. 

Thanks so much for the help !!!

Eri'


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

Its just important that you get in enough protein at each sitting.  Most food should tell you how much protein it has, fitday.com can also help.

You should be having 30-35 grams at each sitting, that was tailored to FG who is a bit smaller.

Everything make sense?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 11, 2002)

YEP so far so good.. 30-35 grams per ( alrighty!!)

I will get onto Fitday to chart in my foods as well.. thanks again..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

wahoo!
Getting all 'dialed in'!
Hope your family day was awesome!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Eri! 
Hope you're having a good beginning of the week! 

Good luck with the new diet! 

Jen


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 12, 2002)

THANKYOU FG.. ug time has not been my friend for the puter the last few days but I have been writing every thing down I just have to transfer it into here.. so far so good.

gotta dash.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

hiya eri!
yeah...time just kinda sux...when you do not have ample reserves of it.....
be good....and see ya when I get back at the end of the week!


----------



## Erilaya (Dec 18, 2002)

Okay.. I am gonna be around after the first of the year.. Time is no little and so many projects and obligations in the real world.. including  kids projects.charities etc.. its crazy this is the first time in weeks I have been on the computer. 

but things should quiet down extremely Jan 2nd ..ah.........

I MISS YOU ALL!!

Smiles

Erilay'a


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

hey Eri ... nice to hear from ya!


----------



## david (Dec 18, 2002)

Hello Eri' !   I was thinking about you earlier in another thread! 

Glad to hear things will simmer down for you after the holiday!

Your B-day is coming soon, isn't it??


----------



## Dero (Dec 18, 2002)

Hiya ERI'!!!
How's the east?


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

Man it sucks when I have been out of the loop so long I have to look for my journal! SH*T! lol

anyway.. 


I am doing alright with my nutrition...have started to cut out all WHITE stuff! 

I have not been able to workout tho.. I had horrible kidney pain so bad I was bedridden for 2 days! no joke I really thought I was gonna die.. anyway turns out had a righteous kidney infection it still is tender but is improved. 

Everything else is alrighty. 

Will be back on track and posting now..

gonna get some upper body done today lightly but its a start.

Smiles 

E


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

*HI DERO*



> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hiya ERI'!!!
> How's the east?



Hey Dero Babes!!!
IT IS FREAKING COLD! I tell ya I went out to feed the birds and thought my cheeks were gonna crack! both sets!! lol

none of my animals wanna go outside either!!!

SPORING better arrive sooner than later!

hugs at ya

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey sugar lips!
Cold, eh? Boy...I've got a remedie that will cure you real quick like and in a hurry!
They don't call me 'burner' for nuthin!
Kidney infection? Are you feeling better?
A friend of mine was at the gym last night. He was benching....and using the 'open palm' grip. (not closing thumb around bar) well, I guess the bar has been bent form long use with heavy weights or whatever, and the bar with 185lbs fell off his hands and landed on his chest from lockout position. I guess he is basically ok, but he is in pain...I'm thinkig he will go back to the good ol' fasioned closed hand grip from now on?
Hope your weekend was awesome!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi hunka hunka burner love..howzit going.. I am on here for a bit takin a breather from a painting project I have going on in my foyer I am painting a mural on my wall.. but my arms ache from reaching up to the ceiling to paint around the edges and since I am short it is alot of work on that chair to stand there in the cold. lol

how you doin?

smiles
Eri


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

well, heck...my day just improved ten fold! I get to 'talk with you fora while.....
How can I go wrong?
I had a decent chest workout this afternoon...arms feel a little pumped...I get to go to the club to work in a couple hours...hope I get noticed by some cute women tonight....

Call me shallow, butt...I do like it when women come over to me and feel me up....mostly either my arms or my chest...Makes it feel worth the time in the gym!

Your foyer is cold? Or is it outside?


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

foyer is inside and its cold! dang this house is 100 yrs old let me tell I think they forgot to insulate.lol so yah with eht wind out there and I live in the coutnry on a small hill  DANG that wind cuts right thru wood!

I sure hope one of us gets felt up tonight..lol you have a safe evening there big fella!

I love talking to you too btw!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

"I love talking to you too btw!"
*diito!
I've missed out chats...and PM's and others....


"I sure hope one of us gets felt up tonight.."
**don't tell me that hubs is letting that delicious, ripe piece of fruit (you) rot in the vine???? Whata shame! It's outrageous! Scandelous! And here I am alone and single.....lief just isn't fair sometimes!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

AMEN!!I know I know.. ROAD TRIP lol smiles wink wink..you always make me giggle


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

well...if the money gets beter....might have to swing on p in your direction!
Maybe when it's WARMER outside! 
(warmer climate + eri in less clothing....)

This year I am working on paying off debts. If you haven't read, I am takig classes on real estate, and am planning on doing well in it! Mike wants a new Corvette convertable...
I think i'd look goooooood in one of those!
Black...


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

hmm but I look better in RED>........... I know you will be successful Mike you deserve only the best and when you want if bad enough.. it cums I mean comes your way.. smiles


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: HI DERO*



> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Hey Dero Babes!!!
> IT IS FREAKING COLD! I tell ya I went out to feed the birds and thought my cheeks were gonna crack! both sets!! lol
> 
> ...


Both set!!! 
OMG!!!Better do some cheeck rEssuRECTTION!!! 
I can't wait for SPOOOOORING to get here also!!!
Glad to hear you're doing better!!!
Hiya Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

hola, Dero!
Can you just imagine those cute itty bitty cheeks of eri's...all blue....in need of warmth....

I didn't mention which set of cheks, I leave that to your imaginational whims..


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

I think she did say ALL!!!
BLUE  
That's just NOT right!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

they ain't itty bitty baby. they are full and luscious and a nice handful.. you guess which ones...


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah what dero said BLUE ain't right! lol how bout pink.. nice and pink..


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> they ain't itty bitty baby. they are full and luscious and a nice handful.. you guess which ones...


i'll chime in now, thank-you


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, I like to think I'm on the thorough side...I'd have to start on top and work my way down.....you kow, I'm a friend, Just trying to help...

Man, the guiy next to me just brought in KFC..and it smells...GOOOOOD!
I've got 45 minutes..until I can have....a chocolate....protein shake....

Of course, It looks like he has a bowling ball tucked inside his shirt...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> yeah what dero said BLUE ain't right! lol how bout pink.. nice and pink..



they'd be bright RED by the time Igot done warming you up!


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> they ain't itty bitty baby. they are full and luscious and a nice handful.. you guess which ones...


I would have to think,warm up time!!!!
Hiya Eri!!!So painting le foyer!!!
I hear you on the 100 year old house...Da wind just blows right through!!!
Same here!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

Burner dang..eww KFC thats nasty baby.. stick with your yummy muscle building protien shake LOL

TANK holy cow its great to have you inside my... journal.. I am honoured. wink


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

I tell ya.. I have so many repairs that are needed this spring, the winter has been so rough on this house.. just tonight I have this ringing sort of sound in my ceiling in the bathroom.. sounds like gerbils.. but we checked and cannot figure out what it is .. sort of like a childs toy that makes noise but does not turn off I dunno its bizarre..sigh..


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

no probs sweets, just checking in and keeping Dero in his wheelchair


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

BURNER!!!LEAVE the rat alone.that KFC is dangerous...
Da curnel's special cholesterol secret spices on the rats!!!
YUCK!!!
ERI's warm up party!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I tell ya.. I have so many repairs that are needed this spring, the winter has been so rough on this house.. just tonight I have this ringing sort of sound in my ceiling in the bathroom.. sounds like gerbils.. but we checked and cannot figure out what it is .. sort of like a childs toy that makes noise but does not turn off I dunno its bizarre..sigh..


ghosts.....


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> no probs sweets, just checking in and keeping Dero in his wheelchair


Don't ya worry about my wheelchair there mister TANK...Run to da fridge do some cardio!!!
A fan in the attick Eri???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

WHAT???? You don't like KFC? It's almost like chicken....

I did bake chicken w/ shake-n-bake last night. You should have caught the heavenly scent wafting through my house! I got done cooking around 5am...
(Still working the night shift. I got home from working the club and commenced to cooking! I will get to eata piece after I get back from the club tonight...)


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 24, 2003)

okay boyz I have an early day tomorrow  hittin da weights first thing and then I have to show a few of my rentals.. stinkin tenants LOL.. and then I have tons of other stuffs to do so I can cum I mean come play on the puter more later.. 


Thanks for visiting with me I have missed ya alot!!

smiles

Be Well

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

Later Eri'...
Take care  Cumm,I mean come more often...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

tenants?
Our instructor last night had a pretty funny joke:
Terroroists,
Teenagers,
Tenants.

What is the difference?
You can at least negotiate with terrorists!

Have a great night, Eri!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2003)

hugs and kisses, good luck with the house


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 25, 2003)

HORRIBLE NEWS FLASH.. My near 18 yr old son was taken to hospital last night after a night of drinking and partying having ingested a large amount of pills ( unknown but he tested positive for Tricyclenes.. ) he is being held at hospital still recovering and waiting to be seen by the psychiatrist for an evaluation.. 

sigh.. its been a long night. why does this boy seem to not care about himself or those of us that love him so much.. 

I've got to run for now but will update this for those that might read this 

Erilay'a..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear about your boy!  I hope everything turns out ok! 

Take care and let us know what happens!!

Jenny


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 25, 2003)

Thankyou NG! I greatly appreciate your thoughts.. no news yet.. its been a long day on top of no sleep stress surely makes ya tired. sigh.

Hugs at ya

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> HORRIBLE NEWS FLASH.. My near 18 yr old son was taken to hospital last night after a night of drinking and partying having ingested a large amount of pills ( unknown but he tested positive for Tricyclenes.. ) he is being held at hospital still recovering and waiting to be seen by the psychiatrist for an evaluation..
> 
> sigh.. its been a long night. why does this boy seem to not care about himself or those of us that love him so much..
> ...


Dat bites!! Just what you needed after frostbitting your cheecks.
Hope things go better...
Yes let us know the outcome!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Eri-
Sorry to hear your troubles. I have no words.
Hope he is doing better. JUst be there for him as you already are.
Take care


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that Eri'.  Just what Burner said, that's all you can really do for him....

A mother physically being there is enough worth fighting for!  I learned that 5 years ago!!!

Please take care and I wish him well!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2003)

Good morning, Eri.
Hope your weekend improved.
I'm about outta here for a coupld days. I've got that first exam this afternoon, (wish me luck!)
And Tuesday, I have to go to court and vouche forn a some friends who got busted for fighting in front of the club a few weeks ago.
Be good!
mike


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 28, 2003)

sooo sick.. I puked straight through the superbowl.. then passed out on the hall floor at 3 a.m  hubs had to find me.. then.. monday I had the shakes fever and the sweats and I hurt all over.. today is my throat the sweats and my back hurts so bad I feel like I was hit with a board.. to top it all off. we are out of hot water and heat!!! man can it get anyworse and its -22 today. sigh.. why did I move to canada... I miss florida.. life seemed so much easier there. I need a miracle right about now... 
and son is same ole same ole.. back to same ole stuff and ignoring everyone.. sigh....
Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2003)

Her eri!
Sorry to hear that you are still down. 
Doctor Burner prescribes bed rest...and ice cream.
Why ice cream? Why I'll tell you. Ice cream is the great fixer upper of all ills and boo boos.
Think about it. When you feel sad, a nice bowl if ice cream will make you feel better. Ice cream has scientifically been proven to put a smile upon the face of even the most hardened grump.
Now, as for your not having any heat, you might want to forgo the ice cream treatment until the climate is more suitable for such therapy. Just try to remain in bed, underneath warm blankets and sip on water and take your meds.
Feel better!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 30, 2003)

Ahh rising from the ashes of my former self LOL.. 

feeling much better now.. have a bit of a cough now.. ( seems each day has a different set of symtoms but from Sunday and Monday today is AWESOME!)

still no heat or water BUT.. Tomorrow it will be here YAY! taking a shower at the gym sucks..lol.

gonna go nap now.. while I can.

Thankyou Mike for listening to me lately your awesome.

I should be in full swing next week and back to post wannabe whoring self. ( o that sounds so unladylike doesn't .. my bad.. ) 

hee hee

smiles

and hmm mint choco chip ice cream please  with extra thick hot fudge!

smiles


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi Eri!!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 30, 2003)

HI Dave!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Ahh rising from the ashes of my former self LOL..
> 
> ***Eri the rising Phoenix....that sounds...great!
> ...




You know...Dr. Burner does make special bedside visits fornthe most special patients.
Mint chocloate chip ice cream w/ hot fudge? I think I can fill that prescription.


I'm  off the weekend, take care and feel better!
mike


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

I LOVE Mint chocloate chip ice cream!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi Eri, doll!!!

Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Erilaya (Feb 1, 2003)

HI B! Turns out I had.. TSS.. Toxic Shock syndrome !!! can ya believe it?? wow.. blows me away a girl back in my sisters highschool died of it.. freaky  on antibiotics still and still feeling like hit with a freight train but over all.. improving.. phew.. to think it can be fatal !

sigh

Thanks so much for coming over!!!!!!!!!

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Feb 1, 2003)

Well I'm glad it was not as bad as it COULD had been...PHEW!!!
Take good care of yourself 'Eri.
Yes ice cream can be a good remedy 
Talk to ya later.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Eri!
TSS? I've never heard of that. But, as Dero said, glad it wasn't as bad as it could have been! 
You get better!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2003)

Eri baby!!  How are ya!  Long time no chat ...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2003)

'morning, NT-
see you are also making your 'rounds' here..
How was the weekend?


----------



## Erilaya (Feb 3, 2003)

hey my fav men! I am here  .. still recovering.. T.S.S is toxic Shock syndrome.. it is usually  from using tampons but it can be from other things the bacteria that it is from is bascially a common bacteria found in many parts f the body naturally. but I did get from tampon usage..although it says its from improper usage ( um excuse me I did not use it improperly EWWW!) anyway.. 1 out of 3 that get it Die from it.. the bacteria rapidly goes thru the body and you end up comatose and then brain dead.. I was very very very fortunate. and am still on antibiotics . I still weak and my body is still sore from the infection .. ug ug ug .. 

Thanks for stopping in and asking about me.. I am on the mend and just ripping to get back to my normal everyday schedule of things.. my MIL is coming and she is gonna help me get well as well so I can rebuild my strength I am exhausted just walking up and down stairs currently.. 

smiles

Erilay'a


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2003)

Burner ... a day visit!  Weekend was pretty laid back.  I was baching it Friday and most of Sunday.  Went out Friday night to a club that has live music ... didn't like the band so I went home and called it a night.  Saturday, just did some running around, nothing much

Glad you're on the mend Eri!  How are the kids?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2003)

yep, back on the day shift.

Hey Eri! You are so lucky (As are we!)
just take it easy and let your body do it's thing.


----------

